# He's off to the vets tomorrow :(



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I've just got my Guinea pig out for a cuddle, and as I brushed his fur back (he's an abyssinian - so his furs real scruffy etc) I noticed a very red, angry looking wound :frown2: it looks as though he's scratched himself, and it's maybe infected?? Or just very, very sore. 

I bathed it with warm salt water, and he didn't like it, he tried to scratch it again  

he's eating normal, and behaving normal, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, so my mum's hopefully going to get an appointment at vets tomorrow and take him for me (as I'm at college and have an assessment/test, otherwise I'd go)

Is there anything else I could do in the mean time to ease it for him?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well when my guinea pig has had sores when he went off his legs I put Sudocrem on them and they soon cleared up - it's good stuff. :thumbup1: It might be hay mite why he's scratched himself and made himself sore. Have you noticed him scratching a lot lately? You can get Xeno 450 which will clear the hay mite and stop him scratching.

Xeno 450 6 Pipettes Ivermectin Spot on - £16.10

Good luck at the vets and hope he's okay.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well when my guinea pig has had sores when he went off his legs I put Sudocrem on them and they soon cleared up - it's good stuff. :thumbup1: It might be hay mite why he's scratched himself and made himself sore. Have you noticed him scratching a lot lately? You can get Xeno 450 which will clear the hay mite and stop him scratching.
> 
> Xeno 450 6 Pipettes Ivermectin Spot on - £16.10
> 
> Good luck at the vets and hope he's okay.:thumbup1:


Ooh we have some sudocrem in, is that safe to use on Guineas? I didn't know! Thanks for that.

I have some mite powder that I use on him, but he hasn't been scratching any more than normal really.

Thanks hun x


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Am I over reacting in taking him to the vets then? Should I try the cream first... or take him anyway? I don't wanna be a bad mummy and let him suffer if he doesn't have too! lol


----------

